# Attitude Discount...



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 20, 2009)

So when you go to check out at Attitude on the page they have a spot where you can enter promotional and discount codes.....anyone know any?


----------



## nvthis (May 20, 2009)

420


----------



## JonnneyB (May 21, 2009)

nyc..put 420 in code box..you`ll get 10% off order...


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 21, 2009)

dang really? i wish i would of known that last week!


----------



## JBonez (May 21, 2009)

yep, ive used it every time ive ordered!

plus they email new discounts when you order i think, i used another discount at one time, but i forgot it!


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 21, 2009)

I used 420, loving the Attitude attitude.


----------



## dr pyro (May 21, 2009)

ya but they take away the first freebe. i just ordered today got all kinds of goodies.


----------



## SherwoodForest (May 21, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> ya but they take away the first freebe. i just ordered today got all kinds of goodies.


 I got my freebies.:confused2: Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 21, 2009)

from what i have read the freebies seem to be a crap shoot, some get them some don't.  I know they do them monthly so maybe when they run out of one freebie that is it, no more available at that level of freebie until next month.


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 22, 2009)

idk the order i recently recieved contained one free g13 quicksilver fem seed


----------



## dr pyro (May 22, 2009)

i have ordered numerous times with all of them came in. out off like 20 free one was cracked never sprouted beleive it was the diesel one. this time i ordered so much it was better to take the 10%


----------



## 420benny (May 22, 2009)

I spent about $200 and not only got the discount (420) but they sent me extra freebies besides the free ones I was expecting. I couldn't be happier dealing with them. Always order with the guaranteed shipping


----------



## TokeWithHope (May 22, 2009)

agreed thats how i ordered. anyone ever had to use it tho?


----------

